# L'espace ne se libère pas sur l'iPhone



## batafan (13 Août 2017)

Bonjour !

Alors voila j'ai décidé il y a quelques jours d'activer la photothèque sur mon iPhone car je suis en manque de places.. J'ai donc choisis l'option "optimiser l'espace sur mon iPhone", et après avoir transféré la totalité des photos (même si il est écrit "espace disque limité - transfert de 106 éléments" alors que les 5go d'icloud devrait suffire) je me rends compte que cette opération ne m'a pas libéré de le place sur l'iPhone.. Ai-je oublié de faire quelque chose ? 

Merci !


----------

